

Medium's big mistake... - minaandrawos
https://medium.com/human-communication/how-medium-is-stifling-creativitiy-894bb8f8db07

======
dozzie
Somebody can't tell "average story" and "average reach or story" apart. I'm
not sure medium.com assigned weights to the stories based on their reach.

